# Radeon HD 4850 or Radeon HD 3780?



## Jerrick (Aug 4, 2008)

So ive been looking at this card, here, but just saw this one, here.

Which one is better? I dont know too much about video cards, so to me, the 1gig looks better. I heard some of you say 1gig is overkill, which to me, doesnt exist in computer parts. But will the specs of the 512mb outshine the 1gig?

Anyways, which one is going go be the better card, have a better performance and be the most future proof?

There are also more on this page that look good.

Im really looking for the best bang for the buck card. I want to limit it to $200 max for the card, but I can probably add another $100 to that if the card is going go be worth it and way better/future proof compared to a card in the $200 range. My preference is ATI.


----------



## TrainTrackHack (Aug 4, 2008)

4850 is better, it's one of the best cards out there, especially for the price, so I'd go with that.

EDIT: 1000th Post w00000t!!!!!


----------



## Justin (Aug 4, 2008)

^ spammer. j/k 

4850 is definitely better.

just for reference: 
3870 = Nvidia 8800GT
4850 = Nvidia 9800GTX


----------



## cohen (Aug 4, 2008)

4850 wins,

If you can't afford the 4870  the next card is the 4850 which is very good.


----------



## Ambushed (Aug 4, 2008)

Buy the 4850, DO IT!


----------



## Gareth (Aug 4, 2008)

4850, definitely


----------



## Jerrick (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks, seeing 1gig usually makes me forget about the other specs of cards. 

I cant deal out the extra for a 4870 cause of a legal issue. I got arrested for trespassing at a highschool. How lame. Then just pulled over for unicycling in a church parking lot. Havent gone to court yet but I may end up paying a fine or something, so I cant be to flexible with my money right now.


Anyways, Sapphire HD4850 512mb card if I have a fine. Sapphire HD4850 1gig if I dont have a fine. 

Either card will handle HD video right? watching and editing?


----------



## cohen (Aug 9, 2008)

Jerrick said:


> Thanks, seeing 1gig usually makes me forget about the other specs of cards.
> 
> I cant deal out the extra for a 4870 cause of a legal issue. I got arrested for trespassing at a highschool. How lame. Then just pulled over for unicycling in a church parking lot. Havent gone to court yet but I may end up paying a fine or something, so I cant be to flexible with my money right now.
> 
> ...



WOW, dude not good!

but yes, both cards with be fine for watching and editting.


----------



## Jerrick (Aug 10, 2008)

cohen said:


> WOW, dude not good!
> 
> but yes, both cards with be fine for watching and editting.




I know, the first time Im just hanging out with a friend, no vandalizing, just walking around and talking. 

At the church I was was just doing jumps, no grinding, no pedal grabs, no damages done.

Oh well. Cant wait to buy the card. =p


----------



## Ramodkk (Aug 10, 2008)

Ok, you've seen it enough but... HD4850 FTW!


----------



## kookooshortman55 (Aug 11, 2008)

Well the 4870x2 is coming out soon. The prices of the other cards might take a nosedive just like when NVIDIA released the GTX 200 series.


----------

